
Computer Specialist Who Deleted Clinton Emails May Have Asked Reddit for Tips - heyrhett
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-19/paul-combetta-computer-specialist-who-deleted-hillary-clinton-emails-may-have-asked-reddit-for-tips?src=usn_tw
======
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533757)

